
Show HN: A fun way to follow football games - johnrob
I often don&#x27;t have time to watch games that interest me, so I built a site that lets you step through each play at your own pace.<p>You get to see the game unfold without the &#x27;spoiler&#x27; that occurs when you&#x27;re constantly shown the live status.  It&#x27;s pretty fun - even if it&#x27;s no replacement for watching the real thing!<p>Main link: <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.replayray.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.replayray.com&#x2F;</a><p>A link to Thursday&#x27;s NFL season opener: <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;replayray.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;game.py?type=nfl&amp;id=2017090700" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;replayray.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;game.py?type=nfl&amp;id=2017090700</a><p>NOTE: Most of the week 1 games on the front page aren&#x27;t clickable until they start tomorrow.  The season opener, which is final and clickable, is at the bottom.
======
sutble
Where do you get the data for this?

